# Iowa 2020



## Vortex

We got to see the giant one one evening on a bean field.


----------



## Stubee

Now that’s a big one.


----------



## Robert Van Munster

Vortex said:


> We got to see the giant one one evening on a bean field.


They don't get much bigger than that. He's a giant, I hope you get him!


----------



## Vortex

Robert Van Munster said:


> They don't get much bigger than that. He's a giant, I hope you get him!


Thanks. I’m actually hoping by buddy gets him. He arranged the lease.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Booner! I am excited for you after seeing that guy.


----------



## timbrhuntr

Good luck fellas I almost burned my 5 points this year glad I didn't or I would be crying unable to cross the border like all my other tags


----------



## 7mmsendero

Vortex said:


> Thanks. I’m actually hoping by buddy gets him. He arranged the lease.


I’m curious, did your buddy use one of those leasing websites? I’ve looked at those from time to time, not sure what to think. I can retire in about 2 years, certainly interested in Western Iowa units where you can draw shotgun nearly every year.


----------



## Vortex

7mmsendero said:


> I’m curious, did your buddy use one of those leasing websites? I’ve looked at those from time to time, not sure what to think. I can retire in about 2 years, certainly interested in Western Iowa units where you can draw shotgun nearly every year.


He did not use a website.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

timbrhuntr said:


> Good luck fellas I almost burned my 5 points this year glad I didn't or I would be crying unable to cross the border like all my other tags


I thought you drew a tag?


----------



## Vortex

Here’s a couple more of this year’s pics from the new lease.


----------



## timbrhuntr

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I thought you drew a tag?


Nope didn't apply. I got drawn in Montana but had to turn it back in. My buddy in Kansas just sent me a pic of 221 5/8 deer he shot with his bow. Just rubbing it in because I can't hunt there either this year !

Some nice deer Vortex when should I show up in 2021 lol


----------



## johnhunter247

Vortex said:


> View attachment 582025
> View attachment 582021
> View attachment 582017
> Here’s a couple more of this year’s pics from the new lease.


Vortex what county is your lease in? What your seeing there is pretty standard for anywhere in southern Iowa. Good luck! If you have cell service I hope you do a daily blog every evening to let us know how each day goes. I’m excited for you! Your in my favorite place on earth!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortex

johnhunter247 said:


> Vortex what county is your lease in? What your seeing there is pretty standard for anywhere in southern Iowa. Good luck! If you have cell service I hope you do a daily blog every evening to let us know how each day goes. I’m excited for you! Your in my favorite place on earth!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Sorry I don’t intend to be rude, but I can only say zone5.

I’m not much for writing long blogs but I will at least share final results. I’m not expecting a slam dunk. This is a new lease. 

I hope that you have a great hunting season.


----------



## Skibum

On the road one month from today!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## HomeTownJB

This one will do. T-minus 23 days until I leave.
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## lreigler

Geez. What a giant.


----------



## Slimits

HomeTownJB said:


> This one will do. T-minus 23 days until I leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Wow. Private lease?


----------



## HomeTownJB

Slimits said:


> Wow. Private lease?


Nope, that is public land. That is my back up plan if my week on private doesn't pan out. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## WMU05

It's Iowa week!!!

I put the initial deposit down for this hunt in the fall of 2017. Three years later, and a year later then I thought I'd draw...here we are. I was planning to head out on Wednesday, but with the warm weather this week, I'm pushing my arrival back a couple days. I'm leaving first thing Friday morning, will arrive by noon, hunt that evening, and then the next five days. According to Accuweather, daytime highs are going to go from 73 degrees to 40 degrees during the six days I'm there. 

It's going to be a long four days of work from the home office!


----------



## Skibum

WMU05 said:


> It's Iowa week!!!
> 
> I put the initial deposit down for this hunt in the fall of 2017. Three years later, and a year later then I thought I'd draw...here we are. I was planning to head out on Wednesday, but with the warm weather this week, I'm pushing my arrival back a couple days. I'm leaving first thing Friday morning, will arrive by noon, hunt that evening, and then the next five days. According to Accuweather, daytime highs are going to go from 73 degrees to 40 degrees during the six days I'm there.
> 
> It's going to be a long four days of work from the home office!


Right behind you on Sunday. Looking forward to sharing camp and chasing some deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Vortex

Skibum said:


> Right behind you on Sunday. Looking forward to sharing camp and chasing some deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good luck to all who are headed to Iowa!
Send pics when you can. 
I’m leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## HomeTownJB

Iowa 2020 is a wrap. The weather was far from ideal with highs in the mid 70's for almost my entire trip. Such a bummer waiting five years to draw and mother nature doesn't cooperate, but that is part of the deal! Unfortunately I didn't have the flexibility to change my dates, so I made the best out of it. I hunted dawn to dusk for 7 days straight. I saw a total of over 40 different bucks, only 4 of which were "shooters" by my own standards. One of which was a gorgeous typical 10 point, close to boomer status, that was being chased by a coyote. He crossed a ridge in front of me at 50 yards, never saw him again. The vast majority of bucks I saw were all 2.5 and 3.5 year olds. The mornings were by far better than the evenings. I saw very little midday movement, no surprise with the weather. I sat 4 of the days in a primo spot. If I could paint a picture of my perfect rut bow stand, this would be it. I was hunting in a river bottom, right where it bends to make two oxbows, at the bottom of few ridges that funneled into the oxbow's. At 3:30 PM on my last day, in the last two hours of the evening, an old brute of an 8 point came from behind me, downwind, trailing a doe. The doe went left, he went right to try to get more of my scent I assume, I stood up slowly while he was directly behind me blocked by the tree, I grabbed my bow off the hanger and turned to my right to catch him on the other side of the tree, he was very alert and licking his nose. He could tell something wasn't right, but I believe the hot doe kept him from busting. He took three steps and stopped perfectly broadside at 15 yards. I was already at full draw, I took a few deep breaths, centered the pin, slowly put more tension on by back tension release, the arrow took flight and hit right where I wanted it to. I heard the loud pop that you want to hear, he mule kicked, hunched over and ran for 20 yards and then dropped. It was like he never knew what hit him. He weighed in at 275 pounds, his neck was absolutely huge. My taxidermist has to order a custom mold for the mount. It was a phenomenal week despite the poor weather conditions. Now the long five year wait to go back starts all over again.  Next time, I am taking two full weeks! Good luck to everyone else!



















































Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

HomeTownJB said:


> Iowa 2020 is a wrap. The weather was far from ideal with highs in the mid 70's for almost my entire trip. Such a bummer waiting five years to draw and mother nature doesn't cooperate, but that is part of the deal! Unfortunately I didn't have the flexibility to change my dates, so I made the best out of it. I hunted dawn to dusk for 7 days straight. I saw a total of over 40 different bucks, only 4 of which were "shooters" by my own standards. One of which was a gorgeous typical 10 point, close to boomer status, that was being chased by a coyote. He crossed a ridge in front of me at 50 yards, never saw him again. The vast majority of bucks I saw were all 2.5 and 3.5 year olds. The mornings were by far better than the evenings. I saw very little midday movement, no surprise with the weather. I sat 4 of the days in a primo spot. If I could paint a picture of my perfect rut bow stand, this would be it. I was hunting in a river bottom, right where it bends to make two oxbows, at the bottom of few ridges that funneled into the oxbow's. At 3:30 PM on my last day, in the last two hours of the evening, an old brute of an 8 point came from behind me, downwind, trailing a doe. The doe went left, he went right to try to get more of my scent I assume, I stood up slowly while he was directly behind me blocked by the tree, I grabbed my bow off the hanger and turned to my right to catch him on the other side of the tree, he was very alert and licking his nose. He could tell something wasn't right, but I believe the hot doe kept him from busting. He took three steps and stopped perfectly broadside at 15 yards. I was already at full draw, I took a few deep breaths, centered the pin, slowly put more tension on by back tension release, the arrow took flight and hit right where I wanted it to. I heard the loud pop that you want to hear, he mule kicked, hunched over and ran for 20 yards and then dropped. It was like he never knew what hit him. He weighed in at 275 pounds, his neck was absolutely huge. My taxidermist has to order a custom mold for the mount. It was a phenomenal week despite the poor weather conditions. Now the long five year wait to go back starts all over again. Next time, I am taking two full weeks! Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


That’s awesome! Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

Of all the places I have been in my life southern Iowa is the only one that I hate to leave and I am never ready to come home. It’s the sole reason I am retiring there. You won’t find better people or better hunting anywhere in the country. I can’t hardly wait to call it home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubee

Nice buck! Thanks for the story.


----------



## thill

Congrats!! Awesome buck!


----------



## ryan-b

Congrats on a great deer!
However, in regard to what the taxi said. Unless it’s being sculpted by him or molded from your deer its commercially available. You cant order custom forms.


----------



## lreigler

We leave for Kansas on Friday. The forecast isn’t the greatest either, temps in the 60s forecasted. But your post gives me hope. Nice buck!


----------



## HomeTownJB

ryan-b said:


> Congrats on a great deer!
> However, in regard to what the taxi said. Unless it’s being sculpted by him or molded from your deer its commercially available. You cant order custom forms.


Probably sculpted, I think I remember him saying that as opposed to formed. I am not familiar with the taxi lingo. Either way, the standard form wasn't going to work. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan-b

HomeTownJB said:


> Probably sculpted, I think I remember him saying that as opposed to formed. I am not familiar with the taxi lingo. Either way, the standard form wasn't going to work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Pretty common for a commercial form to be altered. Great deer and congrats again!!


----------



## WMU05

It was a long hot week in Iowa. Movement was non-existent for most of it. Finally had some good action on the sixth and final morning and shot this guy an hour after daylight. He was the biggest buck I saw all week and my personal best. It's never easy!


----------



## steelyspeed

WMU05 said:


> It was a long hot week in Iowa. Movement was non-existent for most of it. Finally had some good action on the sixth and final morning and shot this guy an hour after daylight. He was the biggest buck I saw all week and my personal best. It's never easy!
> View attachment 602685
> 
> View attachment 602687


Great buck, way to stick it out. Happy with the outfitter? This weather has caused incredible negativity on all of the major Whitetail podcasts 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05

steelyspeed said:


> Great buck, way to stick it out. Happy with the outfitter? This weather has caused incredible negativity on all of the major Whitetail podcasts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thanks Steely! Yes, very happy.

Because 2020 is crazy, I found out I had a Covid exposure the week before, halfway through the hunt. This caused me to leave camp and check into a hotel for three nights. Tommy offered me an extra free day of hunting for the troubles...which is when I finally ran into this one. He's a stand-up guy and worked me all over to find deer. I hunted six different farms during the week and finally killed on a farm that hadn't been hunted all fall. He takes 12 archery hunters and has over 8,000 acres to hunt, so it is not over pressured. 

I'll start buying points again and go back in 4-5 years.


----------



## Vortex

Congratulations to HomeTownJB & WMU05!!!
Great bucks. Thanks for sharing.

As others had mentioned, weather was rather warm. Saw most really big bucks driving before light or after dark. Early mornings had most activity for me. Punched my Iowa tag Nov16th. Early morning set up on the edge of a cedar thicket he was chasing a doe. Got him stopped at 18 yds. With a well placed shot he snowplowed down the hill. 50 yds and was done.

My buddy was able to fill his tag the following day. His appeared out of nowhere in a CRP field at 80 yds. After a few soft grunts and a snort wheeze his buck got to THREE yards facing head on. The shot was like shooting carp.

There’s no place like Iowa. I can’t wait to go back!!!


----------



## Slimits

Vortex said:


> View attachment 606805
> View attachment 606803
> Congratulations to HomeTownJB & WMU05!!!
> Great bucks. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> As others had mentioned, weather was rather warm. Saw most really big bucks driving before light or after dark. Early mornings had most activity for me. Punched my Iowa tag Nov16th. Early morning set up on the edge of a cedar thicket he was chasing a doe. Got him stopped at 18 yds. With a well placed shot he snowplowed down the hill. 50 yds and was done.
> 
> My buddy was able to fill his tag the following day. His appeared out of nowhere in a CRP field at 80 yds. After a few soft grunts and a snort wheeze his buck got to THREE yards facing head on. The shot was like shooting carp.
> 
> There’s no place like Iowa. I can’t wait to go back!!!


Nice deer. Public?


----------



## Vortex

Slimits said:


> Nice deer. Public?


No. Lease.


----------



## Vortex

Slimits said:


> Nice deer. Public?


Thank you.


----------



## thill

Vortex said:


> View attachment 606805
> View attachment 606803
> Congratulations to HomeTownJB & WMU05!!!
> Great bucks. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> As others had mentioned, weather was rather warm. Saw most really big bucks driving before light or after dark. Early mornings had most activity for me. Punched my Iowa tag Nov16th. Early morning set up on the edge of a cedar thicket he was chasing a doe. Got him stopped at 18 yds. With a well placed shot he snowplowed down the hill. 50 yds and was done.
> 
> My buddy was able to fill his tag the following day. His appeared out of nowhere in a CRP field at 80 yds. After a few soft grunts and a snort wheeze his buck got to THREE yards facing head on. The shot was like shooting carp.
> 
> There’s no place like Iowa. I can’t wait to go back!!!


Excellent bucks! Thanks for the reports! And you're right...there's no place like Iowa.


----------



## Groundsize

HomeTownJB said:


> Iowa 2020 is a wrap. The weather was far from ideal with highs in the mid 70's for almost my entire trip. Such a bummer waiting five years to draw and mother nature doesn't cooperate, but that is part of the deal! Unfortunately I didn't have the flexibility to change my dates, so I made the best out of it. I hunted dawn to dusk for 7 days straight. I saw a total of over 40 different bucks, only 4 of which were "shooters" by my own standards. One of which was a gorgeous typical 10 point, close to boomer status, that was being chased by a coyote. He crossed a ridge in front of me at 50 yards, never saw him again. The vast majority of bucks I saw were all 2.5 and 3.5 year olds. The mornings were by far better than the evenings. I saw very little midday movement, no surprise with the weather. I sat 4 of the days in a primo spot. If I could paint a picture of my perfect rut bow stand, this would be it. I was hunting in a river bottom, right where it bends to make two oxbows, at the bottom of few ridges that funneled into the oxbow's. At 3:30 PM on my last day, in the last two hours of the evening, an old brute of an 8 point came from behind me, downwind, trailing a doe. The doe went left, he went right to try to get more of my scent I assume, I stood up slowly while he was directly behind me blocked by the tree, I grabbed my bow off the hanger and turned to my right to catch him on the other side of the tree, he was very alert and licking his nose. He could tell something wasn't right, but I believe the hot doe kept him from busting. He took three steps and stopped perfectly broadside at 15 yards. I was already at full draw, I took a few deep breaths, centered the pin, slowly put more tension on by back tension release, the arrow took flight and hit right where I wanted it to. I heard the loud pop that you want to hear, he mule kicked, hunched over and ran for 20 yards and then dropped. It was like he never knew what hit him. He weighed in at 275 pounds, his neck was absolutely huge. My taxidermist has to order a custom mold for the mount. It was a phenomenal week despite the poor weather conditions. Now the long five year wait to go back starts all over again. Next time, I am taking two full weeks! Good luck to everyone else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Quick question, Why not put in to draw at 4 pts? IF you don't get it at least you get a point and then draw then next year. Least its a chance at going a year earlier. That's what we are doing this coming year. Excellent job on the buck.


----------



## lreigler

I was also wondering what the main difference between the highly sought after zones and the not so much is. Deer numbers? Availability of public land? I see some zones only require one/2 point to draw. I have to imagine even some of the considered worse zones are still pretty good.


----------



## johnhunter247

timbrhuntr said:


> They just always wanted to hunt Iowa with all the hype it gets ! But I doubt they will ever be back !


One bad experience with a garbage outfitter and they are going to miss out on the best whitetail hunting this country has to offer? It’s there loss. Kansas is pretty good too but it’s not southern Iowa for whitetail. There are a lot of bad outfitted for every good one. If they hunted every state and went to a bad outfitter every time they wouldn’t be hunting anymore! It really sucks when we pay good money for a hunt, day dream about it for months, burn the vacation time and find out the hard way that the outfitter sucks. It’s a tough pill to swallow and I think most of us have been there. But of all the states to give up on because of a bad outfitter Iowa is the last one you want to do that with. It’s a very special place for whitetails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timbrhuntr

I know that you love Iowa but my buddy shot a 220 inch giant in Kansas this year and they killed 5 other bucks ranging from 140s to 180s so I don't think he will miss Iowa. I actually laughed when he asked me if I wanted to go with them to Iowa because he has such prime land in Kansas but he said his buddy always wanted to hunt there and he decided to try it out. He used to be an outfitter in Kansas and has access to alot of property there he had no illusions about bad outfitters he has heard all the stories but this outfitter came with good reviews and realing turned him off after the way they were treated. It also got me thinking do I really want to sink 4 grand into an outfitted hunt there when I can hunt Kansas, Kentucky, Montana, Nebraska, Ontario and Michigan on prime ground and stay for basically free or a low tresspass fee out west !


----------



## Groundsize

I can’t wait to go to Iowa. Hopefully I draw this coming year.


----------



## Jbra

I can’t wait to go back to iowa in a few years. Granted, a few years ago I only hunted one day on public ground and shot a 185” but what I saw on that short trip has me hooked. I got lucky with an ideal weather front during the middle of the rut, happened to be in the right place at the right time while scouting and was fortunate to be carrying my bow with me the entire day.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Iowa IS a special place indeed!! Due to my career (teacher) I've never been able to do out of state hunts. Recently retired, so now have the time to do things I've only dreamed about for the past 30 years. Hunted the 1st Gun season last week-- in one week saw WAY more BIG bucks, than I've seen my entire life hunting in Michigan! I'll be back every chance I get!!
















Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jatc

The mass on that buck is crazy! 

Very happy for you.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

jatc said:


> The mass on that buck is crazy!
> 
> Very happy for you.


Thanks! He is a pretty cool buck. Definitely BY FAR my biggest.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Vortex

O


BigWoods Bob said:


> Iowa IS a special place indeed!! Due to my career (teacher) I've never been able to do out of state hunts. Recently retired, so now have the time to do things I've only dreamed about for the past 30 years. Hunted the 1st Gun season last week-- in one week saw WAY more BIG bucks, than I've seen my entire life hunting in Michigan! I'll be back every chance I get!!
> View attachment 616483
> View attachment 616485
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Outstanding buck!!! Congratulations!


----------



## thill

BigWoods Bob said:


> Iowa IS a special place indeed!! Due to my career (teacher) I've never been able to do out of state hunts. Recently retired, so now have the time to do things I've only dreamed about for the past 30 years. Hunted the 1st Gun season last week-- in one week saw WAY more BIG bucks, than I've seen my entire life hunting in Michigan! I'll be back every chance I get!!
> View attachment 616483
> View attachment 616485
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wow! Excellent buck, congrats!


----------



## Stubee

BigWoods Bob said:


> Iowa IS a special place indeed!! Due to my career (teacher) I've never been able to do out of state hunts. Recently retired, so now have the time to do things I've only dreamed about for the past 30 years. Hunted the 1st Gun season last week-- in one week saw WAY more BIG bucks, than I've seen my entire life hunting in Michigan! I'll be back every chance I get!!
> View attachment 616483
> View attachment 616485
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is some impressive mass! Congrats!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

WMU05 said:


> Thanks Steely! Yes, very happy.
> 
> Because 2020 is crazy, I found out I had a Covid exposure the week before, halfway through the hunt. This caused me to leave camp and check into a hotel for three nights. Tommy offered me an extra free day of hunting for the troubles...which is when I finally ran into this one. He's a stand-up guy and worked me all over to find deer. I hunted six different farms during the week and finally killed on a farm that hadn't been hunted all fall. He takes 12 archery hunters and has over 8,000 acres to hunt, so it is not over pressured.
> 
> I'll start buying points again and go back in 4-5 years.


WMU05, 
Great buck!!! Congratulations on persevering. I’m also glad you liked Tommy. He is a man of strong moral character. I’ll be going back also.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

BigWoods Bob said:


> Iowa IS a special place indeed!! Due to my career (teacher) I've never been able to do out of state hunts. Recently retired, so now have the time to do things I've only dreamed about for the past 30 years. Hunted the 1st Gun season last week-- in one week saw WAY more BIG bucks, than I've seen my entire life hunting in Michigan! I'll be back every chance I get!!
> View attachment 616483
> View attachment 616485
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats on an awesome buck!!!


----------



## Groundsize

Jbra said:


> I can’t wait to go back to iowa in a few years. Granted, a few years ago I only hunted one day on public ground and shot a 185” but what I saw on that short trip has me hooked. I got lucky with an ideal weather front during the middle of the rut, happened to be in the right place at the right time while scouting and was fortunate to be carrying my bow with me the entire day.


Can you post up some pictures of the buck so we all can drul?


----------



## Groundsize

WMU05 said:


> It was a long hot week in Iowa. Movement was non-existent for most of it. Finally had some good action on the sixth and final morning and shot this guy an hour after daylight. He was the biggest buck I saw all week and my personal best. It's never easy!
> View attachment 602685
> 
> View attachment 602687


What first light gear are you wearing?


----------



## WMU05

Groundsize said:


> What first light gear are you wearing?


It was the first cold morning, so I threw on my uncompahgre puffy to ward off the chill. The rest of my getup is a mishmash of other brands.

One edit, forgot I was also wearing their furnace 1/4 zip top. A great insulating layer for cold weather.


----------



## Groundsize

WMU05 said:


> It was the first cold morning, so I threw on my uncompahgre puffy to ward off the chill. The rest of my getup is a mishmash of other brands.
> 
> One edit, forgot I was also wearing their furnace 1/4 zip top. A great insulating layer for cold weather.


Thanks for the intel


----------



## Slimits

BigWoods Bob said:


> Iowa IS a special place indeed!! Due to my career (teacher) I've never been able to do out of state hunts. Recently retired, so now have the time to do things I've only dreamed about for the past 30 years. Hunted the 1st Gun season last week-- in one week saw WAY more BIG bucks, than I've seen my entire life hunting in Michigan! I'll be back every chance I get!!
> View attachment 616483
> View attachment 616485
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice deer. Outfitter?


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Slimits said:


> Nice deer. Outfitter?


No Outfitter. My buddy knows a Farmer out there, and has been hunting on his Farms for over 20 years. He's been asking me to come for years, but due to my job, this is the first time I've been able to tag along.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jbra

Groundsize said:


> Can you post up some pictures of the buck so we all can drul?


Difficult buck to take pictures of to show off how big he truly was. 54” of mass measurements. 7 & 8” bases


----------



## Stubee

Jbra said:


> View attachment 617649
> View attachment 617647
> View attachment 617645
> 
> 
> Difficult buck to take pictures of to show off how big he truly was. 54” of mass measurements. 7 & 8” bases


Whoa! That is some serious mass. Great buck!


----------

